# RAF Finmere - May 2008



## ukmayhem (May 31, 2008)

Well went on my first explore today at RAF Finmere and had a very good afternoon. Spent just over 3 hours investigating the Control Tower and the surrounding woodlands. Plenty to see buildings, bunkers, towers etc.. Managed to to both sides of the site as there was no paintballing on today so no risk of being shot 

Some site history i have found on the web. 

RAF Finmere opened as satellite to Bicester. The base was built at the start of the war because RAF Bicester only had grass runways, they used it to train bomber pilots during the war and as hostilities ceased it was used to store surplus ammunition. Transferred to 9 Group Fighter Command in June 1943 with 13 Operational Training Unit flying Mosquitos and Bostons until March 1945. Site closed in 1950.

Now the pics

The Runway - which is still in use today by microlites and small aircraft.







The Control Tower - Its in a bad mess where local chavs have vandalised and what looks like a plastic BB war as the place was full of them

















































































Then it was a scramble into the dense woodlands on the west side of the site where has been taken over by a paintball campany that i use to work for when i left school so i knew it quiet well. Most of the buildings and left over foundations have been incorporated into the paintball games so some bits are bit messy.




































I'm guessing this was used to work on vehicles
















Stanton Shelters































Some type of tracked vehicle
















Then i headed across the road to the east side of the site again alot is in dense woodland so you have to look hard for some things but some nice big structors are just off the main path through the woods.

Quite a spooky building





















Then you come to this building so say its a church and some say its a instructional area, the former turret trainer and bombing trainer building. I dont know but its a big place i thought maybe a fire house?





















There are blast shelters everywhere some in better condition than others but then oddly enough there were loads of shoes as well scattered around the big building.

Thought this blast shelter looked nice






Found this walking along the path not sure if it has anything to do with the site or not, looks like a old bolier of some sort






Then i came across what i believe to be water towers which were an impressive site in the middle of the woodland


























Then finally i looked at this not sure what it is weather it was an old foundation or bunker of some sort, didnt fancy crawling in just incase but took a pic from an opening.












Well there you have it a great afternoon plenty of walking and lots to see. Access is easy because of the public rights of way and there is no security to evade, some parts like the paintball centre is private but no cameras or people about in the week usually. Hazards are paintballers, badger and rabbit holesl, electric fences, people round the sunday market area and microlights using the active runway.

Flash Earth Link

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.980796&lon=-1.05251&z=15&r=0&src=msl

Matt


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2008)

That really is a fabulous site, ukmayhem. Love the blast shelters. Lots of interesting things to see there.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 31, 2008)

good to see these pics, mate, as there are quite a few similarities with Wymeswold airfield, a place i visit occasionally, a few hidden gems in the woods and brambles!
your pic of the place near the firing butt wall is very similar to a building at wymeswold, (like a long carport with vents in the back wall, and a small room at either end ) still not really sure what these buildings are for.
find any pillboxes dotted about?
the shelters and the old car and tracked vehicle are interesting, like the Dead Kennedys and Crass graf!
that's got a bit of age to it!
good work Ukmayhem


----------



## batroy (May 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard, good first report and good to find another local explorer! I see you found my www site 

The big building is definitely a turret trainer/bombing trainer building. Behind it in the wood are the bases of a cluster of link trainer buildings and some blast shelters. The cluster of water towers/building bases/Stanton shelters on the southern edge of the wood are the former WAAF site. I guess that tank was their hot water tank.

I don't know the other side quite so well because it's always full of those pesky paintballers and I've never deviated significantly from the road or the area round the hangar when it was an MSF feed warehouse. I see from your photos that the firing range is intact, could you post a Flash Earth or similar link to its exact location?

I'll PM you when you get PM rights which can't be long now can it?


----------



## shatters (May 31, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


> Matt



M4 Sherman mock-up, but anyone know why?

Phil


----------



## RiF (May 31, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


>



Wow! for me this is the best photo of the lot!!



shatters said:


> M4 Sherman mock-up, but anyone know why?
> 
> Phil



Maybe it was used to move bombs and other heavy goods around the base and airfield...


----------



## ukmayhem (May 31, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> good to see these pics, mate, as there are quite a few similarities with Wymeswold airfield, a place i visit occasionally, a few hidden gems in the woods and brambles!
> your pic of the place near the firing butt wall is very similar to a building at wymeswold, (like a long carport with vents in the back wall, and a small room at either end ) still not really sure what these buildings are for.
> find any pillboxes dotted about?
> the shelters and the old car and tracked vehicle are interesting, like the Dead Kennedys and Crass graf!
> ...



Thanks Kaputnik, Didnt see any pill boxes but there must be loads i miss when you get off the main track its so dense woodland. Nature has petty much taken it back.




batroy said:


> Welcome aboard, good first report and good to find another local explorer! I see you found my www site
> 
> The big building is definitely a turret trainer/bombing trainer building. Behind it in the wood are the bases of a cluster of link trainer buildings and some blast shelters. The cluster of water towers/building bases/Stanton shelters on the southern edge of the wood are the former WAAF site. I guess that tank was their hot water tank.
> 
> ...



Yes i love your website mate good work. Yes the firing range is still there including the fireing butt wall, its all part of the main base camp for the paintballers, they get issued there guns there then test them before going out to start a game. Heres a pic looking at the firing wall.






Heres the flash earth link you will see the paintball camp clearly in the middle of the road going through the woods well the firing range is just off the road N/E of the camp

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.980796&lon=-1.05251&z=15&r=0&src=msl

I wondered why i couldn't PM anyone. Is there a post count or time limit you have to reach?




shatters said:


> M4 Sherman mock-up, but anyone know why?
> 
> Phil



If its a mock up i'm guessing it was brought in by the paintball company.


----------

